# .30 Remington



## wyogoob (Sep 7, 2007)

Filled a doe/fawn antelope tag today with a 1930's Remington Model 141 in .30 Remington.

115 yards, give or take.


----------



## coyoteslayer (Sep 10, 2007)

Wyogoob, I bet you have a recipe for every part of that antelope. Congrats. Nice gun!


----------



## TLB (Jul 13, 2008)

Nice rifle, not one you hear much about anymore. Even better your still putting it to good use as it was intended.


----------



## sawsman (Sep 13, 2007)

Nice job goob! Lope salami?

cool gun...and no scope? good shootin'..


----------



## 2litl2l8 (Jan 16, 2008)

My Dad just gave me his Dad's rifle which was given to him by his Dda...so my Greatgrandpa's rifle. It is a Remington Model 14...the father of the 141... in .30 remington. I just finished restaining the stock and just send the rest of it off to get reblued. I hope to get it back by the deer hunt and take a deer with it for the first time in about 40 years. I am stoked it was awsome to see this and just makes me even more excited....THANKS :mrgreen: :mrgreen


----------



## wyogoob (Sep 7, 2007)

2litl2l8 said:


> My Dad just gave me his Dad's rifle which was given to him by his Dda...so my Greatgrandpa's rifle. It is a Remington Model 14...the father of the 141... in .30 remington. I just finished restaining the stock and just send the rest of it off to get reblued. I hope to get it back by the deer hunt and take a deer with it for the first time in about 40 years. I am stoked it was awsome to see this and just makes me even more excited....THANKS :mrgreen: :mrgreen


Remington's 14s and 141s are a cool, their spiral tubular magazine is unique. I have some 141s, 14s and 14 1/2s. You can easily cycle a pump while staying on target. 30 Remington brass is still available from Remington.

Enjoy


----------



## colorcountrygunner (Oct 6, 2009)

Nice shooting. I'm looking to do an antelope depredation hunt on my grandpa's land next year and would like to use the old .30-30 or something of that ilk. What are the ballistics on that old .30 caliber anyway?


----------



## wyogoob (Sep 7, 2007)

The ballistics for the .30 Remington are very close to that of the Winchester 30-30. In fact, the .30 Remington was designed to compete with Winchester's popular Model 94 30-30 lever action rifle. Remington's claim, and I agree, was that a pump rifle was quicker and stayed on target better than a lever action when cycling the rounds. As far as I know, Remington only made one lever action gun, a plastic .22.

Here's the ballistics for my reloads, 2 1/2" high at 100 yards:



.


----------



## wyogoob (Sep 7, 2007)

170 grain round nose cast bullet

muzzle velocity - 2134 fps

perfect

.


----------



## Cooky (Apr 25, 2011)

wyogoob said:


> 170 grain round nose cast bullet
> 
> muzzle velocity - 2134 fps
> 
> ...


Pretty much.

I'm going to see if I can find some history that explains how america decided the lever was the way to go over the pump. Pumps in general function better than lever guns.


----------



## wyogoob (Sep 7, 2007)

Cooky said:


> Pretty much.
> 
> I'm going to see if I can find some history that explains how america decided the lever was the way to go over the pump. Pumps in general function better than lever guns.


True, pumps are faster, your finger never loses contact with the trigger and it's easy, just natural, to keep your cheek on the stock.

I'm thinkin about using a .25 Remington this year; we'll see.

.


----------



## Cooky (Apr 25, 2011)

Based on the news from Hornady you better get some .257 117gr roundnose bullets bought soon. I think they were the only game in town.


----------



## wyogoob (Sep 7, 2007)

Cooky said:


> Based on the news from Hornady you better get some .257 117gr roundnose bullets bought soon. I think they were the only game in town.


Hornyday is not the only bullet maker in town, besides, I can always use cast bullets.

Hunting should not be complicated.


----------



## Cooky (Apr 25, 2011)

I've only tried cast bullets in one .25, a 25-35 WCF and it didn't work at all. I'll stick with jacketed bullets in small bores. I don't know of a jacketed round nose .257 other than the Hornady. If you do, please let me know.


----------



## wyogoob (Sep 7, 2007)

Cooky said:


> I've only tried cast bullets in one .25, a 25-35 WCF and it didn't work at all. I'll stick with jacketed bullets in small bores. I don't know of a jacketed round nose .257 other than the Hornady. If you do, please let me know.


Thanks, good to know.

I know what ya mean about the present day availability of round nose .257s. I know I have the Hornaday RN and I think I have Speer RN in like 75gr or 87 gr and I'm sure I have some .25 RN pistol bullets. I'm not home, so I can't check.

I'm pretty sure the antelope in this post was harvested with a cast bullet.


----------



## wyogoob (Sep 7, 2007)

Cooky said:


> I've only tried cast bullets in one .25, a 25-35 WCF and it didn't work at all. I'll stick with jacketed bullets in small bores. I don't know of a jacketed round nose .257 other than the Hornady. If you do, please let me know.


Remington makes an 86 grain flat nose .257. I may have some; havetalook.

Remington Bullets 25-20 WCF (257 Diameter) 86 Grain Jacketed Flat Nose

Speer and Winchester make 257 flat nose bullets in 75 grain. That's getting a liitle small for antelope.


----------



## 2litl2l8 (Jan 16, 2008)

Wyogoob....I have tried to find some .30 Remington brass....do you have a good source?


----------



## wyogoob (Sep 7, 2007)

2litl2l8 said:


> Wyogoob....I have tried to find some .30 Remington brass....do you have a good source?


Looks like Remington quit carrying it. Dangit, should've bought a bunch.

Starr or Quality Cartridge makes it with the correct headstamp. There's a couple others but I can't think of the names.

I have plenty of Remington headstamped, but it's not for sell. I will sell you some Quality Cartridge headstamped if you need it right away.

I may have a couple hundred of loaded shells too, cast bullets, great for plinking, I might sell.


----------

